# After all the fabulous results of our Equestrians at the Olympics



## BBH (15 October 2012)

its a huge shame that the media still ignores equestrian competition / results.

Nothing about HOYS or National dressage results anywhere in the papers.

Such a pity that Olympic successes haven't catapulted the sports into main stream media coverage.

What will it take to change our fortunes and get a higher profile.


----------



## rachel_s (15 October 2012)

HOYS was in the times and they did have a bit about the horses being bought for Scott Brash (was small though).


----------



## Equibrit (3 January 2013)

Absolutely shameful.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...d-record-London-International-Horse-Show.html

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/l/equestrian/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/equestrian/20833183

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...ympia-for-London-2012-hero-Peter-Charles.html


----------



## BBH (3 January 2013)

Ok so those who scour the internet may find snippets.

I agree that it has gotton a lot better since this post was originally made ie the last month or so with some mentions on the Telly.

Some of it is still a p take though ie In the Mail this weekend.

' Lord and Lady Harris have contributed so much to British showjumping as has Lady Kirkham' says the commentator at the Olympic Equestrian Venue'

*So it really is the people's games then ( sic ).*


----------

